# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Verminderen littekens?

## vogeltje1990

Hallo allemaal,

Ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen, zit er namelijk erg mee.
Het volgende, na een aardig moeilijke tijd achter de rug te hebben en de zomer over een paar maanden zit ik met wat verschrikkelijk lelijke littekens op mijn benen, waar ik heel graag vanaf zou willen komen, het zijn brand littekens en aardig dik, ze liggen op de huid zegmaar op mijn gehele boven benen. Nu zou ik toch enigsinds charmant over het strand willen lopen en vraag ik me af of er een creme of misschien iets anders hier tegen kan helpen? Ik zou het zo jammer vinden als net nu ik er weer een beetje tegen aan kan het verleden me zo toch blijft achtervolgen.
Misschien helpt het al al ik tijdens het heelprocess er iets op smeer, ik laat het op dit moment gewoon open en laat het drogen zodat er een korstje op komt, is het misschien beter om het toch te verbinden met een speciale anti litteken creme? (als die er al is) 

Ik hoor graag jullie advies.
Alvast bedankt.

Groetjes,

----------


## sietske763

als je wond(en) nog open zijn kan je er flamazine opsmeren, dit middel werd in ZH gebruikt voor brandwonden, je kan het krijgen op recept bij HA
sterkte

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik zou zeggen, Raadpleeg je huisarts, misschien weet hij een middel òf een speciale specialist die hier meer van af weet.... :Wink: 

Flamazine is een prachtig produkt Sietske, de brand nadien trekt er vrij snel uit, regelmatig dun opsmeren en de pijn werd onmiddellijk minder, ik weet niet hoe het voelt als je ernstig verbrand raakt, maar ik kan er een beetje over meepraten...  :Embarrassment:  ik verbrandde mij vaak aan mijn armen en vingers en toen smeerde ik er altijd flamazine zalf op, wat ik kreeg in het ziekenhuis, want ik woonde er toen!!! 

Vogeltje1990...Sterkte ermee meissie, de zon komt eraan dus het zal altijd een gevoelige plek blijven, voorzichtig ermee en succes met je benen.... :Big Grin:

----------


## vogeltje1990

Ah flamazine zalf moet dus wel helpen.

Bedankt voor de tips, ik zal eens langs de arts gaan kijken of hij het wil voorschrijven.

Dankjewel voor de antwoorden ;-)

Groetjes,

----------


## Fernand9800

Hey Vogeltje1990. Hoe oud is het litteken van die brandwonde? Indien ze al meer dan 6 maanden oud is, vrees ik dat er niet veel meer aan te doen is. Indien de wonde nog open is dan adviseer ik je beter flaminal of flamigel. Deze zalven hebben hun ervaringen al bewezen in het verleden. Nog beter dan de flammazine. Indien ik je bericht goed lees, is je wonde wel al dicht en heb je een verheven en uitgebreid litteken. Dit wijst op keloïde vorming. Ik raad je daarom aan om via je apotheek een siliconen sheet (bv: Scarban) te kopen of via een bandagist een drukbroek aan te laten meten. Echter dit laatste is het enigste wat efficiënt helpt tegen keloïde vorming. Op het net is er een leuke tool om je litteken te analyseren: http://www.scarban.be/index.php?opti...id=129&lang=nl

----------


## Ella1234

Ematrix behandeling kan oplossing bieden om littekens te verwijderen. Check [URL]http://cosmetique-totale.nl/littekens/[URL]

----------


## Ella1234

http://cosmetique-totale.nl/littekens/

----------


## Maria4675

Beste Littekencreme - http://shytobuy.nl

----------

